# needs help vs. ogres any suggestions?



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

hey guys i keep losing to my friends ogres, were in the same gaming group so we play together a lot, i know its pretty sad but i play WoC and im finding i keep getting smashed so any help?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

We have a thread that discusses approaches to beating Ogres here that should be of some use to you. What is it about them that you struggle with? Do you know what your opponent takes in his list?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

WoC vs. Ogres? well, with a good set up, you should be able to do well against ogres. Perhaps you can mention what sort of army you and your friend have?

Generally, Ogres have a lot of problems as a force, except if handled very carefully. they lack static combat resolution, so they usually cant stand against large infantry blocks for too long, and if you have a decent unit that can out charge them (chaos knights for instance), you'll have a good chance of taking them out. Try looking through the Versus Ogre Kingdoms thread, it has a lot of good ideas in it too.

Just remember, Ogres aren't that scary, and WoC should be able to bring the pain against them. good luck with that!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Charriots and large blocks of Marauders will own his ass to bits.
Charriots are the living doom of OK. They have no effective shooting against T5 3+ save charriots. Give it MoK and hunt units without heroes armed with great weapons in them first.
Marauders are dead cheap so you can make huge units which OK have huge issues against.
Warhounds rocks, use them to redirect his units and prevent your frenzied units from charging off at wrong times.

If you want to use Warriors on foot consider making them MoN. Except from Maneaters and heroes his army is WS3 which will make him hit on 5+. give the unit Shields and wade trough the lines of Ogres with them, make the unit big, for once it will be worth it

You could also test the Khornate Lord of chop choppyness: 365/370 pts
Lord, MoK, Jugger
Chaos Runesword
Enchanted Shield
Favour of the Gods(optional)
-1 AS and 7-10 attacks at S6-8 each round. Sure you'll probably hit yourself once each turn but you have a fair save against that anyways. Nothing he has can stop that fellow, your bad dice rolling can tho...

Just remember to have some decent magical defence. The "1 dice gut magic storm" can present problems. Do have either DD's or a scroll over if you go toe to toe with his tyrant with your Lord. A regenerating Tyrant is the horror:scare:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

i think you mean the chaos daemonsword right?? cuz you put the runesword? but thanks for all the suggestions i implemented quit a few and actually won tonight for the first time in a while


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> i think you mean the chaos daemonsword right?? cuz you put the runesword? but thanks for all the suggestions i implemented quit a few and actually won tonight for the first time in a while


Yea, mixed names. Grats on the win :victory:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done on the win. Another thing to remember is that Ogres have really bad Ld and Ws, No rank bonuses, Toughness 4 is the same as a warriors stength so you have a much better chance to hit and equally likely to wound plus you have an armour save.
Try halberds or great weapons and don't be scared to advance towards the Ogres as bull charge only works if they charge from more than 6" away.
Gorgers should be fairly useless against your army as you'll be advancing and Ogres have little in the way of scary shooting unless they're set up like mine which is unlikely.
A good unit against Ogres is chaos spawn as they are fairly cheap but can disrupt joint charges which the ogres need to win combat decisively.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I generally find Gnoblars will easily flee at anything that causes Fear or terror quite easily, and can be pursued off the battle equally easy, I've learned the hard way how to take down ogres in CC as my Army doesn't shoot, anything S6 with Killing blow makes players hesitant to engage you in close combat (My example was wights armed with great weapons, which I usually don't do in favour of a sheild) also! try to eliminate their Butchers and Slughtermasters, or use anything that can hinder their spellcasting abilities, (I myself use Balefire Corpse carts and park my black coach nearby ^^)
If your WoC use your amazing armour to your advantage, fire as many magic missles as is Physically possible, and use a champion or something to lead lesser units in order to boost Leadership


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ogres are US3 - Hence Killing Blow has no effect.

If you're struggling against Ogres, Exalted Champion, Chaos Steed, Shield, Chaos Runesword, and Barded Chaos Steed works wonders.

Also, as Ogres are WS3, Mark of Nurgle and Banner of Rage gives the Ogres WS 2 (hit you on 5's), and the Chaos Champion gains 6 Str 6 attacks.

As Ogres don't have any ethereal Creatures, but are as a whole T4, the Lances could be the better option, although that unit is Hell expensive.

Try using a few Warhounds to support Marauder Cavalry and the Chaos Knights unit.

Also, try a Hellcannon. It can move as a Monster, and is fairly rapid. It's expensive, but it's tough as nails, and if you feel like making some havoc, try dropping a Str 5 Template on the Ogres - hopefully catching a Tyrant/Bruiser/Butcher under the Str10 D3 wounds area.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

i actually just bought a hellcannon the other day and i've written up a list to play him 2k game tonight including the cannon and im anxious to see how it turns out!!


----------

